# guy with a bunch of GTOs



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I remember reading a topic about a guy with a bunch of GTO parts cars- does anyone remember this or know the guy- I searched but was not sure how the thread was worded- I need a 65 rear trim panel- any condition


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Was it this guy:

GTO Parts, LeMans Parts and Tempest Parts


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no i dont think thats the guy- I think some one posted a thread about a guy with a bunch of gtos and parts and would help out if you had a hard to find part-it seemed he was trying to keep it on the down low and didnt want to give out the guys name or # but he may help out if you had a hard to find part


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

was itthis guy.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/massive-gto-collection-19497/


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

that was my post crusty. I cant say the guy will help everyone but I am meeting up with him in a couple weeks and will mention to him if you need a particular part..

Mike


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks mike I'm looking for a rear trim panel for a 65 GTO- the condition does not really matter because I want to use it as a mold to make a carbon one- as long as all the fins and the letters are intact the posts can be gone and pitting is not an issue- pm me back if you think he could help out
thanks again
scott


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's another option. This guy is supposed to have hard to find parts too. I was told he may not be cheap tho. I got his card via a 3rd party at a car show a few years back. Supposed to have new, used and repro parts for '64 - '74 GTO's and '67 - '69 Camaro's/Firebirds.

Sorenson Bros. (763)502-1566 [email protected]

May be worth checking out....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks I'll give a call


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Crusty,

Try Ron Johnson 301-668-0101 He is in Frederick, Md.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

crustysack said:


> thanks mike I'm looking for a rear trim panel for a 65 GTO- the condition does not really matter because I want to use it as a mold to make a carbon one- as long as all the fins and the letters are intact the posts can be gone and pitting is not an issue- pm me back if you think he could help out
> thanks again
> scott


Would that be P/N 4471400? If so, I have one.?arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am not sure of the pn but this is what I need(photo)- but the GTO version that has less ribs- I think there is 6 for the GTO panel and 10 for the tempest
thanks


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I am not sure of the pn but this is what I need(photo)- but the GTO version that has less ribs- I think there is 6 for the GTO panel and 10 for the tempest
> thanks


I PM'd you back.


----------

